# Road to Marine Boot Camp 2. (Insanity Beachbody)



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

Starting a fresh journal to keep up with how well this Insanity Beachbody Routine plays out. For those of you who don't know what it is - 
INSANITY® - Fitness, Nutrition, Diet, Weight Loss Official Web site

My diet will remain around 2000 calories per day, 200+ grams of protein, Minimum fat and carbs, separated into around 5 -7 meals depending on how busy I am. 
Carbs will be from sweet potatoes, oatmeal, and 100% whole wheat bread. Fats will be from eggs, turkey sausage, and some lean hamburger patties.
Protein will come from whey, tuna, chicken, beef, eggs, and turkey sausage. 
I will be running 3+ Miles every morning at 5 a.m.
I will do the Insanity Beachbody Routine around 11 a.m. 
I will lift weights in a 3 day split at 4 p.m. 
My supplements are fish oils, multivitamin, potassium, whey, and I will start CLA when it comes in. 

Here's my before pictures. 



























My stats are 6'3''+, 185lbs.
9:22 in a mile and a half run.
12 Chin up max, 
120 Crunches in 2 minutes, 
Not sure about my 40 yd dash time ,but I will be getting that.
P.S.- I'm a* BEAST*
I will update this regularly ,and let you peeps know how it goes. You can give some advice on what to change up and move around if you'd like. Constructive criticism is my SHET!


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

My problem areas are my hips and naval region. For those of you who don't know. I am NOT trying to gain mass. I am trying to simply lose ALL the body fat that I can while maintaining strength and gaining some if possible. I am trying to build endurance and stamina. Tiredness is going to be eliminated as much as possible.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 28, 2010)

Are those pictures current?  It says 2008.  You need to work on those chins.  I don't know how it is for you enlisted guys but for OCS the pullup count has to be 20 to get 100pts for pft.

Calories also seem a little low for your weight and the amount of activity you're doing.  Yeah you want to lose some bf but you want to conserve that lean as well.  Just saying you may want to be closer to 25-2800 calories.

When do you ship off to Parris?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Are those pictures current?  It says 2008.  You need to work on those chins.  I don't know how it is for you enlisted guys but for OCS the pullup count has to be 20 to get 100pts for pft.
> 
> Calories also seem a little low for your weight and the amount of activity you're doing.  Yeah you want to lose some bf but you want to conserve that lean as well.  Just saying you may want to be closer to 25-2800 calories.
> 
> When do you ship off to Parris?



Ahh good response bro. Yeah digital cameras are gay. Those are from about 30 Minutes before post tho. And yeah I am definitely going in with the full 20 at least. You have any certain way you go about hitting your pull ups? Like certain days and sets, or do you just do them on bicep day?
Yeah they are a little low ,but I usually eat like 2300 a day because I dont remember the snacking, splenda (5 calories per serving), etc etc.. shit like that. And my set ship date is September 20, 2010. I was going to get a May date cause a girl got over weight and she was discharged ,but they gave it to a 90 day reservist.. So as of now and until further notice it'll be the Sep date.. No worries tho cause I will be here for mine and my gf's 21st birthdays and get to spend Christmas and New Years here. Also, although I don't care about the weather or it being harder, It isn't a complete tragedy that I will be at recruit training during the fall months.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 28, 2010)

You are going to need more calories.  You have quite an active day and you are most likely going to be in a deficit.  

The infamous mile and a half.  Decent times.  Brings me back to track in high school where i ran the 2 mile in 9:50.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I guess being in the delta you know all about September in the south.  F*cking humidity's a bitch.

As for pullups, they're my opener on back days.  What I did to get good at them was this 100 day challenge a friend started.

Day 1, 1 pullup.  Day 2, 2 pullups.  If you miss a day, you add the pullups to missed to 'today's' pullups.  So if it's day 5 and you missed day 4, that's 9 pullups.  They don't have to be done at the same time, just over the course of the day.  Work your way up to day 100.  I stopped around day 80 because I missed a day and there was no way I'd get 160+ in one day.  A body needs to recover.

That was a good spring board for me when I could only do sets of 3-4 pullups at a time.  Now I just do pullups one day a week.

Weighted pullups are another great way to increase your pullup count.  Start with a 10lb or a 25lb and just crank em out.  2-3 sets, then 1-2 sets bodyweight afterwards.

This was my back workout yesterday:



> Pullups: 20, 15, 5+45lb, 5+45lb, 2+75lb, 2+75lb, 6+45lb, 5+45lb,  10+25lb, 8+25lb, 10
> Total: 88 pullups
> 
> Seated Cable Rows: 100x10, 120x10, 140x10, 160x8, 160x7, 100x10
> ...


Now, I know that we can do either chinups or pullups, but I prefer doing pullups (wide grip) because they're working my lats more than my biceps which is why I like them on back day.  It's just like getting that run time down, which you already seem to have covered.  Your tracking about 19-20 for the 3 mile right?  The only way to do it is to keep working at it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

silentbob's been doing this shit for a long time man, his advice is the one to take.

Good luck mate!


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> You are going to need more calories.  You have quite an active day and you are most likely going to be in a deficit.
> 
> The infamous mile and a half.  Decent times.  Brings me back to track in high school where i ran the 2 mile in 9:50.



9:50 is elite bro.. My goal before boot is 5 minute miles.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Well I guess being in the delta you know all about September in the south.  F*cking humidity's a bitch.
> 
> As for pullups, they're my opener on back days.  What I did to get good at them was this 100 day challenge a friend started.
> 
> ...




Dude, Fk pull-ups. I do Chins. MUCH easier since I have already starting trying to build them up. I only get like 4 - 5 pull ups. Yeah laugh, i suck at them. But either or thats alot to fucking do. YOur back is my idol ffs. I was increasing in pull ups pretty steadily doing 3 sets a day or so in my door way. But then ppl said I was over working so i stopped. I think i should have kept going. BUt your the doctor so I will try weighted chins and see how it goes. Thanks for the advice. And hellz yesh I know about the humid summers. My dad is a fish farmer ,and I have light skin since I am red headed. So i know all about sun burn and heat.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 28, 2010)

Far from elite.  I was running against guys that smoked me.  When i clicked sub 430 miles they were toying with 410 miles.  


Check out this bad ass kid that is from local(20 miles away).  
Keep in mind this was highschool and no one to pace him
YouTube - German Fernandez 3200m National Record


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Far from elite.  I was running against guys that smoked me.  When i clicked sub 430 miles they were toying with 410 miles.
> 
> 
> Check out this bad ass kid that is from local(20 miles away).
> ...




The kids a beast.. I mean dam that's awesome. If I stick with running the way I do right now then I will be that good.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 28, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Dude, Fk pull-ups. I do Chins. MUCH easier since I have already starting trying to build them up. I only get like 4 - 5 pull ups. Yeah laugh, i suck at them. But either or thats alot to fucking do.



It helps me two fold, pre-exhausts the muscle group before the lift AND it helps me with that core component of our PFT.  Since you're already doing chins, stick with them.  If anything maybe alternate your grip (regular, supine, neutral) to hit your bis (as well as your back) at some different angles.  It will make testing that much easier when all of the muscles in your arms, shoulders, and upper back are used to the movement.



> I was increasing in pull ups pretty steadily doing 3 sets a day or so in my door way. But then ppl said I was over working so i stopped. I think i should have kept going.


Play a game with yourself, every time you walk under that bar, do a set of 3-5.  Then when it's actually chinup day, see if you can get more reps per set.



> I will try weighted chins and see how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


They're the bees knees man.  And it's just like going high weight/low rep with any other lift.  Your strength will go up really fast with those shorter sets (2-3 to start probably,) in the same way that powerlifters increase their strength by doing max reps in the 5-8 range instead of the 8-15 range that a lot of people do.  That 10 count is just one of those numbers that everyone likes.



> And hellz yesh I know about the humid summers. My dad is a fish farmer ,and I have light skin since I am red headed. So i know all about sun burn and heat.


F*ckin A man.  It's going down to damn near freezing tonight and it's going to be 90 over the weekend.  Summer comes early this year.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

^^ solid advice. You da shet bro.

I was browsing some other forums just trying to re-up on knowledge, seeing what others are talking about etc etc... Started looking at threads on Bodybuilding.com, and I swear those fellas are some of the most unmotivating, arrogant, cock sucking douche bags.. I almost made an account to talk shit. Pfft... Every young guy there was ridiculed and treated as a chump. I'm glad I stumbled on ironmag ffs. It's been a great learning experience so far. As for bb.com. They can blow me for real.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

lol @ bb.com  . .  faggots and limp-wristed girls


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

my quads are sore as shit from squats tuesday and then that workout yesterday.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

Just ran. Although I ran 3 miles in 21 Minutes which is pretty good for me, It was harder wearing my nike shox rather then my underarmour illusions. I guess these are heavier. They look better so i was going to try and see if it made that big of a difference ,and either it's all in my head or else they do ffs. The illusions are also mesh on top so they're cooler. 

Quick question.- Should I take jack3d before my Insanity workout? and then take it before I lift later or only before 1? if only before 1 then which one?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

I just finished day 2 of the Insanity Workout. I think of myself as a fit guy ,but it definitely got the best of me. I had to take breaks periodically. Definitely a good workout today. I have Back and Bicep's later today.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

Just did back and bi's... It was a rough ,but good workout. COuld tell I wasn't quite as strong since I have ran and did the Insanity Routine today. BUt still better then dropping it all together..


----------



## k-dubz (Apr 29, 2010)

your gonna come outta mcrd at 150 pounds skinnyer then uve ever been bro. good start stay motivated and lift hard after mct and youl see huge gains
-dubz


----------



## ceazur (Apr 29, 2010)

k-dubz said:


> your gonna come outta mcrd at 150 pounds skinnyer then uve ever been bro. good start stay motivated and lift hard after mct and youl see huge gains
> -dubz



That's what I am hoping for. I am learning SOO fucking much now. My goal is to get rid of all BF that I have in bs places from when I was younger and chubby. On my first deployment when I don't have to worry about fitting into Uniforms and what not, I am going to BULK.. I mean the world's craziest bulk. But for now I want to be a strong, lean, endurance machine. I don't want to get to boot getting tired after 30 minutes of drills. I WONT. I will be a ELITE MACHINE


----------



## suprfast (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you do legs at all?  Running doesn't count.

What is this insanity stuff?  P90x knock off?


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 29, 2010)

Would it be possible for you to post today's diet?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Do you do legs at all?  Running doesn't count.
> 
> What is this insanity stuff?  P90x knock off?



Insanity is far more intense then p90x. I put a link so quit being lazy and look at it for yourself.
Yes I do legs lmao.. Squats, lunges, calf raises, but I do dead lifts with back.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Would it be possible for you to post today's diet?



Diet looks like this:
5am- Oatmeal - 300 cals 12g protein
8am- Eggs, turkey sausage, bread - 450 cals 45g protein
11am- turkey sandwhich, banana, half scoop whey - 325 cals 28g protein
2pm- chicken, sweet potato - 450 cals 45g protein
5pm- Whey shake with skim milk (post workout) - 200 cals 35g protein
8pm- Tuna - 300 cals 66g protein

I keep it simple and convenient. It's easier to stick to it the less cooking it takes and the more filling it is.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

I have eaten today:
5 am- oatmeal and coffee - 325 calories
8 am- egg whites, turkey sausage, and wheat bread - 470 calories
10 am- whey protein and skim milk - 225 calories

Ran my 3 miles. I clicked the stop button on stop watch and didnt notice so I didn't get a time.
Just finished Insanity Routine. This program is not some secretly designed shit that is new to the world. It is back to back high intensity core workouts. The video and media display is only motivation to the weak minded. Yeah it gives me some structure and provides a good schedule ,but I could have made this myself. For those who have considered buying I would say yeah it's worth it. It gives you something to look forward to since they have planned out all the kinks. The program has no other purpose ,but to build endurance and burn calories ,so it is exactly what I wanted. For those wanting to lose weight I say start running and doing HIIT before you start this because it is no walk in the park by no means.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

12pm- 2 chicken breast and sweet potato 
(had a banana around 1030 also.)
Sweet potatoes are the shit man. I look forward to it all day.

I was so sore doing insanity today it was ridiculous. Dead lifts killed me yesterday..


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

230pm- banana (was holding off until I went to store to eat) - 70calories
515pm- atkins protein bar lmao from grocery store, tuna/turkey sandwhich on wheat, spoon full of pnut butter. - 650 calories give or take lmao.. It didnt mean to eat that much but o well.
Added up, and rounded up it shouldn't be any more then 2350 Calories. About to go watch Nightmare on Elm. I'll write a short review on it later.

Also, made some protein bars, 8 scoops whey, 2 cups skim milk, 1 package of sugar/fat free pudding, 3 cups oats, glob of peanut butter. Awesome. You mix them up and then spread into non stick pan and put in fridge over night, cut into 8 bars and its like 250 calories.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Insanity is far more intense then p90x. I put a link so quit being lazy and look at it for yourself.
> Yes I do legs lmao.. Squats, lunges, calf raises, but I do dead lifts with back.



You squat when you shit or what?  What are you workouts.  Just saying a squat doesn't give much info.  

Getting butt hurt on the internet won't get you far in a man's(or woman's) world you are about to get into.  You talk tough then you chat about a workout on DVD.  

Before there was Insanity, there was p90x.  Before p90x there was the greatest workout ever put on tape, behold the original no weights, no need for a gym workout, YouTube - Sweatin' to the Oldies


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

suprfast said:


> You squat when you shit or what?  What are you workouts.  Just saying a squat doesn't give much info.
> 
> Getting butt hurt on the internet won't get you far in a man's(or woman's) world you are about to get into.  You talk tough then you chat about a workout on DVD.
> 
> Before there was Insanity, there was p90x.  Before p90x there was the greatest workout ever put on tape, behold the original no weights, no need for a gym workout, YouTube - Sweatin' to the Oldies



Okay my first comment would have started an e-fight. I do squats, dead lifts, lunges, and calf raises. Talk tough? lmao dude you have no fucking clue what I am so don't ridicule me. You seem to have attitude towards me for some reason and I dont really care to hear it. So unless you have some motivational or constructive criticism, please hold your tongue.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

No an e fight.  Last thing i need is a bunch of 101010101010 flying at my head.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Okay my first comment would have started an e-fight. I do squats, dead lifts, lunges, and calf raises. Talk tough? lmao dude you have no fucking clue what I am so don't ridicule me. You seem to have attitude towards me for some reason and I dont really care to hear it. So unless you have some motivational or constructive criticism, please hold your tongue.



You are quick to use the edit button.  Where would you like the tongue, closer to the taint or scrotum?  

I asked a second question asking to clarify what your leg workouts were and you replied with, "I do squats, dead lifts, lunges, and calf raises."  

Do you do one squat with zero weight then jump directly on your toes and call it a calf raise?  How can i critique something when you fail to provide information for critiquing?  Id like to help but it seems like we are growing apart from our friendship


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah because the other comments before the edit were just immature.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> good luck Bean pole!



preciate you


----------



## ceazur (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay ass, here is my leg workout
Squat 185x12, 195x10 205x8 225x6 (i have a hard time keeping correct form so this is all the weight I can use)
Deadlifts 205x10 215x8 225x6 240x6
lunges 35lb dumbells in each hadn 3x8
calf raises vary in weight but 3 sets.

This proggy wasn't for critique on my weight lifting program, it was to track progress with insanity. But ty for your advice even before you say it, which im sure will be in a matching rude manner as your other comments


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

My quads, glutes, and calves are sore as hell. I won't get more then 1 day to rest them over this 60 day program.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> My quads, glutes, and calves are sore as hell. I won't get more then 1 day to rest them over this 60 day program.



That sucks right there.  It's usually the 2nd day after legs that hurts the worst for me.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> That sucks right there.  It's usually the 2nd day after legs that hurts the worst for me.



Well its been 4 days since legs, and 2 days since back and bi's which I was doing deads on, an then last 3 days I have done the insanity so they're pretty sore. Oh and plus my 3 miles a day


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Oh and plus my 3 miles a day



Yeah, that's what I figured, running every day.  You'll get it though, soon enough it won't hurt anymore.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured, running every day.  You'll get it though, soon enough it won't hurt anymore.



That's what I'm trying for. No breaks, no rest. See if my body will overcome it. 
Check this question out. I have been trying to figure it out. So if you want to bench press 400lbs. Your best chance is by doing low reps of the highest weight possible. Cause there is no way you are going to work your way to 400lbs if your current is 300lbs and you workout with moderate weight and higher reps. So with that in mind here is my question. My current running distance is 3 - 4 Miles at a 7 minute mile pace. If I were to only run 1 and 1/2 miles at a 6 Minute pace, would it better benefit me rather than 4 miles at the 7 minute mile pace. OR should I do as I am doing and slowly increase my distance and stay at the 7 minute mile pace.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> So with that in mind here is my question. My current running distance is 3 - 4 Miles at a 7 minute mile pace. If I were to only run 1 and 1/2 miles at a 6 Minute pace, would it better benefit me rather than 4 miles at the 7 minute mile pace. OR should I do as I am doing and slowly increase my distance and stay at the 7 minute mile pace.



Take one or two days a week and instead of doing your 3 mile runs, do 10 or so - 100 yard sprints.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Take one or two days a week and instead of doing your 3 mile runs, do 10 or so - 100 yard sprints.



I already do sprints like 2 - 4 times a week. 70 yard sprints for about 10 minutes


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I already do sprints like 2 - 4 times a week. 70 yard sprints for about 10 minutes



Increase to 100yd sprints.  *And hold your breath as you do it.*  Over time your body will become less reliant on you sucking wind while you're running and it will force itself to push more blood where it's needed.  It will allow you to run longer/faster without feeling as fatigued.  If you can go the full 100 yards on all 10 sprints without having to resort to shallow breathing or anything then you're doing pretty good.

A friend of mine told me about this, he called it Pulmonary Inflation Training.  He's currently a Major in the US Army so I'm going to do what he tells me.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

^^ that's awesome info bro.. I will definitely be trying that..


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> ^^ that's awesome info bro.. I will definitely be trying that..



It'll kick your ass, but it makes regular running a literal walk in the park.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

Well im definitely going to start it in the next day or so. Just finished day 4 of Insanity. Wasn't nothing ,but stretching. Cardio Recovery..


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

Tomorrow I am going to increase my run to 4 Miles at 7:30 Mile pace. I accidentally ate homemade spinach dip with the idea that it was full of protein and not mayo..? So I reckon after I eat supper shortly my calories are going to be around 3k today. I feel like a failure.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 1, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Tomorrow I am going to increase my run to 4 Miles at 7:30 Mile pace. I accidentally ate homemade spinach dip with the idea that it was full of protein and not mayo..? So I reckon after I eat supper shortly my calories are going to be around 3k today. I feel like a failure.



Don't worry about it man.  Tell yourself it was caloric cycling, ultimately helps you burn more calories in the long run.


----------



## ceazur (May 1, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Don't worry about it man.  Tell yourself it was caloric cycling, ultimately helps you burn more calories in the long run.



I keep telling myself that ,but he ain't listening. He keeps chewing CLA capsules and doing reverse crunches..


----------



## ceazur (May 2, 2010)

Ran 3 miles - 23:00 Minutes. (was running with buddy)
Chest/Tri's:
Dips 3* 15
Reg BB bench 3*6
Close grip bench 3*8
incline flyes 2*12
flat flyes 2*12
skulls 2*8
overhead extensions 2*10

Bout to do insanity. It's pure cardio day, no rest.. Going to be tough

I have eaten thus far today:
oatmeal - 300calories
2 bananas - 250 calories'
2 eggs - 140 calories
egg whites - 175 calories
turkey sausage - 220 calories
wheat bread - 100 caloires
pnut butter - 100calories
whey and skim milk - 220 calories


----------



## ceazur (May 2, 2010)

Pure Cardio day of Insanity is some tough shit. about 20 minutes of non stop cardio workouts. I bet I burnt 750+ calories. Good shit. Had a good workout all in all. Running/lifting/insanity.. Muggy and humid outside but who gives a shit.


----------



## ceazur (May 3, 2010)

3 Mile run - 21:30
Insanity - 43 Minutes
Today's diet:
Oatmeal - 300 Cal
Eggs, Sausage, Bread - 630 cal
Whey & Skim Milk - 225 Cal

Question:
My turkey sausage is 110 Calories for 3 links, 7g fat 3g sat fat 9g protein, and kinda gives me the full feeling. Are these unnecessary fats ,and should I drop the sausage and substitute it with something else? Maybe more eggs? I know calories are calories ,but as far as I am trying to limit "bad" fat intake and caloric intake do you have any suggestions?


----------



## ceazur (May 3, 2010)

Update: 
Back & Bi's: Workout was weak. I don't feel like I work my bicep's hard enough ,and I know since I have now moved my deads to leg day (because someone said it doesn't work you back) that i didnt get a good back workout.

Premixed protein shake from gnc - 170 calories, 35g protein
Whey shake with alot of skim milk - 350 calories, 53g protein


----------



## ceazur (May 3, 2010)

Update:
3 cans tuna - 300 cals, 66g protein
1 whole wheat sandwich round - 100cals 5g protein 21g whole grain
sweet potato - 200 cals, 4g protein, 37g carbs

About 2300 Cals, about 250g protein, and under 100g carbs or a little over..


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 3, 2010)

How's the fiber intake looking?


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2010)

ceazur said:


> That's what I'm trying for. No breaks, no rest. See if my body will overcome it.
> Check this question out. I have been trying to figure it out. So if you want to bench press 400lbs. Your best chance is by doing low reps of the highest weight possible. Cause there is no way you are going to work your way to 400lbs if your current is 300lbs and you workout with moderate weight and higher reps. So with that in mind here is my question. My current running distance is 3 - 4 Miles at a 7 minute mile pace. If I were to only run 1 and 1/2 miles at a 6 Minute pace, would it better benefit me rather than 4 miles at the 7 minute mile pace. OR should I do as I am doing and slowly increase my distance and stay at the 7 minute mile pace.



Okay coming from an ex runner(and an okay one at that) what are you trying to achieve here?  Are you trying to run faster in a single mile, faster in 3-4 miles, or just run longer with less fatigue?  All of these have different training programs.

See I can be helpful, and a douche.  Im not just a douche(although i reserve that title).


----------



## ceazur (May 4, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Okay coming from an ex runner(and an okay one at that) what are you trying to achieve here?  Are you trying to run faster in a single mile, faster in 3-4 miles, or just run longer with less fatigue?  All of these have different training programs.
> 
> See I can be helpful, and a douche.  Im not just a douche(although i reserve that title).



ha, alright, I am trying to get to 18 Minutes for 3 Miles. Im around 21 atm.. But I also want to increase distance. I want to be able to run 5+ miles like I do 3.. My long term goals are 5 Minute miles..


----------



## ceazur (May 4, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> How's the fiber intake looking?



Ugh, it's good. I use splenda that has alot of fiber in it, my bread has fiber in it and other shit has it so it's plentiful


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 4, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Ugh, it's good. I use splenda that has alot of fiber in it, my bread has fiber in it and other shit has it so it's plentiful



Are you getting ~30g of fiber a day?  I'm ballparking ~16 or so from your food you listed yesterday.  With all that protein you want to make sure you keep your fiber high.  Don't need to get diverticulitis like ole Brock Lesnar.


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

ceazur said:


> ha, alright, I am trying to get to 18 Minutes for 3 Miles. Im around 21 atm.. But I also want to increase distance. I want to be able to run 5+ miles like I do 3.. My long term goals are 5 Minute miles..



If you are looking at doing 3 miles faster you need to up your overall mileage in the week.  I would suggest getting anywhere from 4-6 miles in per day and do that at whatever pace makes you comfortable.  Start off with not timing yourself, just finish.  Then increase your time, but be happy with consistency off the back.  

You need to build endurance.  Anything past a mile to me is more of an endurance race to me.  A mile and below(especially a 1/2mile and below) I call a sprint.  Once you can successfully achieve 4-6 miles daily you will build the endurance needed to pick up your speed for a shorter race.  

Your analogy might be a tad off base for running, but i saw what you were trying to achieve, i just asked to make sure.  Unlike weight lifting, you can not push the shortest distance possible for the longest amount of time in hopes of gaining distance endurance.  

I ran the 1/2 mile, mile, and 2 mile all in the same track event, every event.  The only way to have endurance for all three was to put miles under my belt.  Maybe 40-50 miles a week.  If you want to build speed, interval training is a great choice too.  I would suggest mixing it up with 1/4 mile intervals or shorter.  When we were at the point of peaking we used to do mile intervals and that was killer.  Trying running a 4:55, two minute break, then running a 4:57. two minute break, 4:56, two minute break, then a 5:00.  Do something similar one day a week with shorter distance until you can build to something like the above.  Maybe 100m, 30 seconds break, 100m, 30 second break...
Then just pick up the distances slowly.  ENDURANCE, MILES.  This is the only way to lower a time in the three mile range.


----------



## ceazur (May 4, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> Are you getting ~30g of fiber a day?  I'm ballparking ~16 or so from your food you listed yesterday.  With all that protein you want to make sure you keep your fiber high.  Don't need to get diverticulitis like ole Brock Lesnar.



My splenda has 1 gram per serving and I drink 2 - 4 cups of coffee and eat it in my oatmeal and other shit I eat has it in it also I just dont keep up with it. Plus my multi vitamin has it but Im sure i get enough.. Plus i eat hand fulls of apple jacks lmao throughout the day and they have fiber. and other good quick, easy, low calorie fiber source?


----------



## ceazur (May 4, 2010)

suprfast said:


> If you are looking at doing 3 miles faster you need to up your overall mileage in the week.  I would suggest getting anywhere from 4-6 miles in per day and do that at whatever pace makes you comfortable.  Start off with not timing yourself, just finish.  Then increase your time, but be happy with consistency off the back.
> 
> You need to build endurance.  Anything past a mile to me is more of an endurance race to me.  A mile and below(especially a 1/2mile and below) I call a sprint.  Once you can successfully achieve 4-6 miles daily you will build the endurance needed to pick up your speed for a shorter race.
> 
> ...



great info man. I do appreciate that. I will consider everything and check into it further. But you did answer my question


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

ceazur said:


> great info man. I do appreciate that. I will consider everything and check into it further. But you did answer my question



Just an FYI, I would have to buy a new pair of shoes for each season(track, x country).  I would log close to 500 miles +/- on a pair.  Run on the grass or something soft when you can.  Concrete is hard and not forgiving.  Its just for starting up.


----------



## suprfast (May 4, 2010)

WAHHAHA, nice comment.  See, i'm not so bad


----------



## ceazur (May 5, 2010)

i run at a park tho on concrete.. Should I map a place to run out in the country?


----------



## Marat (May 5, 2010)

Ceazur, does the military not provide you with advice for what you should be doing to get ready?


----------



## ceazur (May 5, 2010)

m11 said:


> Ceazur, does the military not provide you with advice for what you should be doing to get ready?



No, and my recruiter has only just on recruiter duty. On tuesday afternoons we do the IST, (running, pullups, crunches) but thats it. I'm going to start running 5 miles as of today, at what ever pace it takes, and then just slowly increase that pace. Any certain amount of days I should run? I have been running at least 6, sometimes 7. And m11, all they could do is tell me the stuff they THINK will help me. When you guys KNOW what works best from experimenting..


----------



## ceazur (May 5, 2010)

Previous Diet: 
5am-oatmeal
8am-egg white, whole eggs, turkey sausage, wheat bread
11am-tuna sandwich 
2pm-protein drink, sandwich of some sort
5pm- sweet potato and meat
8pm- pnut butter

New diet:
5am- protein shake
8am- eggs and wheat bread
11am- protein shake
2pm- tuna sandwhich
5pm- sweet potato and meat
8pm- meat or tbsp of peanut butter. 

I will spread the calories to 2300 -2500
I will be up'n my run to 5 miles daily
I will be lessening the workouts I do on leg day
I will not be taking a rest day from insanity
I will be a *beast*


----------



## ceazur (May 5, 2010)

I am going to end my visit here at Ironmag, I enjoyed it ,and I thank all who have helped me and informed me. I will not be posting after today.


----------



## Marat (May 5, 2010)

Good having you -- good luck with everything


----------



## BedrosFerrigno (Sep 29, 2010)

_One man has enthusiasm for 30  minutes, another for 30 days, but it is the man who has it for 30 years  who makes a success of his life.*"*_ 
*- Edward B. Butler
______________________
**
*


----------

